# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة فلاش MT6735_logicom l-ite 502

## mohamed73

فلاش MT6735_logicom l-ite 502          

```
 (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
  Update:16-02-10
  Firmware Version:1,16
  Connected OK.
  Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
  License Expire Date: 2016-10-01
  Check Authentication...
  You use Latest Miracle Software
  ______________________________

Miracle Box Version 2.28
Release: 29th February 2016
______________________________
[X]MTK Add 6582 EMMC Added.
[X]MTK Improve Remove Virus Added.
[X]Samsung Add DRK Repair (UART CABLE) Added.
[X]MTK IMEI Repair All New Method.
[X]SPD 8810/6820/7710 New Flash Added.
______________________________
(www.dealer.afalconbox.com)
Falcon Box Activation on Miracle Key
Available 
__________[FACEBOOK]__________
http://facebook.com/amiracleteam
___________SUPPORT]___________
http://support.amiracleteam.com
______________________________
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM129)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6735 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000+0x40000000
  Reading preloader...
  Reading lk...
  Reading boot...
  Reading recovery...
  Reading logo...
  Reading secro...
  Reading tee1...
  Reading tee2...
  Reading system...
  Reading cache...
  Saving as scatter file...
>>Done!
```

MT6735_logicom l-ite 502.part1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
MT6735_logicom l-ite 502.part2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsmtarek

thanks my friend you are the better

----------


## almurtee

تسلم يا ريس

----------


## mohamed81

chokran akhi

----------


## mohamed81

ayna passord ya akhi

----------


## krouna

::::::::::::::::::::::::thanks::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## gsmtarek

password plz

----------


## mohamed73

> password plz

    جميع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    www.4gsmmaroc.com

----------


## gsmtarek

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 

```
www.4gsmmaroc.com
```

----------


## gsmtarek

driver logicom l-ite 502

----------


## FOUEZ19

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## wahab34

تسلم يا ريس

----------


## gsmayouz

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## midou48

merçiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## elauokazi

[[normal]]thanks thanks[/[normal]]

----------


## mohker

شكراا شكرا

----------


## mohker

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر

----------


## mohker

مشكوووورررررررررررر

----------


## nademtz

::::::::::::::::::::::::thanks::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## VMICENTER

بارك الله فيك

----------


## djkhan

::::::::::::::::::::::::thanks::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## aziz1gsm

merci khoti

----------


## aziz1gsm

كيف يمكن عمل فلاش عن طريق كابل usb

----------


## adnan3000

...............................................................................................merci

----------


## Ted66

Chokran

----------


## mouloudh

سلام شكرا على الفلاشة لاكن يوجد بها باسورد تحية لجميع منتدى الاعضاء  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmedomar

Chokran

----------


## Ahmedomar

شكرًا كم من القلب

----------


## hajjej

مشكور اخي الفاضل

----------


## didina

mmmmmmeeeeerrrrrrrcccccciiii frrreeerrrr

----------


## رضوان لروم

الكود صديقي اين هوا

----------


## myrays

chokrannnn

----------


## iory25

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmedbrichi

fort khoya ya3tik sa7a

----------


## mohamed7076

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## TML43240

merci mon frere

----------


## ahmed14

تسلم يا ريس

----------


## IBENNIS77

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## amineazize

mrc mon frer

----------


## nasralli

شكرا لك

----------


## Dakhamat

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## toufikgsm

بارك الله لك وفيك اخي الكريم علي الفلاشة

----------


## fathi9

ممكن افلاش lit502

----------


## fathi6614

ممكن درايفر:فلاشـات: firmware logicom l-ite 502 MT6735

----------


## fathi9

ممكن درايفرMT6735_logicom l-ite 502

----------


## scorpion2

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## mabroukmekhelb

cvazer

----------


## itechocean

جزاك الله خيرا جميييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## gsm_rifinio

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## SAIDHAKIM

MERCI

----------


## ahmedhiar

merci beaucoup mes freres

----------


## allaoua

> فلاش MT6735_logicom l-ite 502  
> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على الموضوع المميز جازاك الله خيرا       
> 
> ```
>  (World's First Fuzzy Logic Based Tool)
>   Update:16-02-10
>   Firmware Version:1,16
>   Connected OK.
>   Fuzzy Logic Method is very safe and reliable !
> ...

 شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع المميز والفلاشة النادرة

----------


## adilo2018

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## mhamdi

سلم الله علكوم مشكور اخي على المجهود جزاك الله خير

----------

